# Forza Horizon



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

New trailer from the E3 show


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks good John :thumb: the night time racing would be fun!!!
Gonna b a expensive month October with gta 5 due then as well :lol:


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Reminds me of the need for speed type games, will have to pre-order it


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Its effectively Test Drive Unlimited, but hopefully with Forza style driving physics 



Matty03g said:


> That looks good John :thumb: the night time racing would be fun!!!
> Gonna b a expensive month October with gta 5 due then as well :lol:


It wont be that expensive Matty, there'll be no GTA5 until next year :thumb: If Rockstar were that close to finishing GTA5 they would have had something for E3, which they didnt  Hope im wrong though, because id love to see GTA5 this year :lol:


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

It wont be that expensive Matty, there'll be no GTA5 until next year :thumb: If Rockstar were that close to finishing GTA5 they would have had something for E3, which they didnt  Hope im wrong though, because id love to see GTA5 this year :lol:[/QUOTE]

There forever delaying gta5 Ben, feel gutted as I was looking forward to it this year
I've been a big fan of gta series on the ps3 and Psp. Hopefully they might put gta on psvita soon


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting! Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Kind of looks like a cross between Test Drive Unlimited and some of the more recent Need 4 Speed games, so long as the don't ditch the realistic driving physics from previous Forza games it should be really good. 

As for GTA 5 there is supposed to be a new trailer coming soon :thumb:.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Matty03g said:


> There forever delaying gta5 Ben, feel gutted as I was looking forward to it this year
> I've been a big fan of gta series on the ps3 and Psp. Hopefully they might put gta on psvita soon


Well after doing a bit more reading there seems to be alot of people saying October 2012 

Hopefully the new trailer will have a release date with it :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

mini-eggs said:


> Reminds me of the need for speed type games, will have to pre-order it





GR33N said:


> Its effectively Test Drive Unlimited, but hopefully with Forza style driving physics





Laurie.J.M said:


> Kind of looks like a cross between Test Drive Unlimited and some of the more recent Need 4 Speed games, so long as the don't ditch the realistic driving physics from previous Forza games it should be really good.
> 
> As for GTA 5 there is supposed to be a new trailer coming soon :thumb:.


Thats what I thought, Is this something to take on the NFS series? Would be interesting to see how well it does as I think the TDU and NFS series have both flopped over the years


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

GR33N said:


> Well after doing a bit more reading there seems to be alot of people saying October 2012
> 
> Hopefully the new trailer will have a release date with it :thumb:


I do hope it's October mate :thumb: have u tried gta online? I allways wanted to but never got around to it


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

More details and some basic game play.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't wait, played all the forza games. Looks like it could show NFS how to make a good racing game.. roll on 23rd oct


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Test drive unlimited 1 was awesome,some sides to it where still pretty rough an did take some shine off the game,but atleast it tried something new. TDU2 was an absolute disaster,glitchy,unfinished,terrible customer service from atari and it should never have been released in the "beta" state it was in. If forza could do a test drive style game then that wouldbe class.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2012-forza-horizon/731762

This looks good, shows a bit more gameplay and info 



Matty03g said:


> I do hope it's October mate :thumb: have u tried gta online? I allways wanted to but never got around to it


Yeh its brilliant with a few mate just messing around :thumb:


----------

